

Microsoft fixes 'big boobs' coding gaffe - MindTwister
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18922629

======
MindTwister
Now we just need to "fix" CAFEBABE (java) and ABADBABE (By Apple) (Source:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number_(programming)#Magi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number_\(programming\)#Magic_debug_values))

